

We're Going Full Stack - jack7890
http://seatgeek.com/blog/product/were-going-full-stack-introducing-columbus

======
pinaceae
would it be possible to warn non-US users that you service is limited to one
single country?

you know where someone is connecting from, so the sign up form could be a
little intelligent and say 'hey, this service is most likely useless for you'.

a .com address does not help the international audience to determine if your
service is global or limited to a single country.

------
zeratul
Very nice!

Note to self: they got the data; they added a value; they presented it nicely
and neatly. Good data mining business model.

Note to jack7890: as it comes to events, there are two factors that play a
role here: time (you got that in the calendar view) and place (just partially
in the "theatre view"). I have two ideas for improvement. How about showing
events in the calendar and color code the distance (e.g. red close, blue far
away)? Alternatively, you could show a 2D map, user in the center, events
spread on the map and color code the time (e.g. red - soon, blue - far in the
future). You can have user put zip code or get it by IP (might be not accurate
for mobile devices, though).

~~~
jack7890
Zeratul, great feedback, thanks. The proximity issue is critical and tricky,
and we haven't solved it yet. Really like your suggestions; I'm going to play
around with prototyping them.

------
purchas
This has happened to me twice in the last two days for some pretty amazing
bands, by the time I found out tickets were gone, this would be pretty
awesome.

------
bretr
Looking good, already made me aware of an upcoming Bruins game in Jersey.
Google Calendar integration might be interesting...

------
psawaya
Some really good recommendations. Still, I wish I could change the maximum
distance for shows away from me, or see how far away shows are on the main
screen. I live in MA, and I'm seeing concerts in New Jersey.

------
dtwwtd
The dialog to "Tell Columbus more about you" never loaded for me with Firefox.

~~~
jack7890
Hmmm, Windows or OS X? I haven't had any problems or other bug reports. If you
don't mind emailing the details to jack@seatgeek.com, I'd be endlessly
grateful.

~~~
dtwwtd
I sent some details and a few screenshots for you.

------
mrspeaker
Does "full stack" mean "one-stop shop" or "jack-of-all-trades?"

